

Ask HN: Where is the who is hiring thread? - mrfusion

Usually it&#x27;s at 9AM no?
======
wtd
The bot is "whoishiring" so I have been refreshing the search page all
morning:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/submitted?id=whoishiring](https://news.ycombinator.com/submitted?id=whoishiring)

------
krschultz
For me that thread is generally the first thing that points out a new month
has started, so I didn't even realize it was August.

I'm not sure what that says about my priorities.

------
AnSavvides
It looks like it's dead, for whatever reason:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8119683](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8119683)

~~~
SurfScore
That one wasn't posted by whoishiring. Someone saw that and killed it, but
didn't feel the need to make sure the whoishiring one was posted

~~~
dang
Users rightly killed it with flags.

The whoishiring bot has been posting these staunchly for four years. We can be
patient if it sleeps in every now and then.

------
kohanz
Same question for Freelancer/Seeking Freelancer.

------
wodow
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8120085](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8120085)
and
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8120079](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8120079)

------
sebkomianos
Another question is "how come this is not an internal function of HN?".

------
gillis
Better late than never!
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8120070](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8120070)

------
duiker101
just posted
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8120070](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8120070)

------
nathell
Also where is 'Who wants to be hired'?

